# ECA Stack



## Freejay (Mar 20, 2005)

Bro's....Do many of you use an ECA stack for cutting, and if so, please elaborate as to the dosages of the compounds in the stack.  Is this very effective?


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 20, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Bro's....Do many of you use an ECA stack for cutting, and if so, please elaborate as to the dosages of the compounds in the stack.  Is this very effective?


The ECA stack is very effective. 1, 25mg Ephedrine tab combined with 1, 200mg caffiene tab and 1, 81mg baby aspirin tab 2 to 3 times a day not only cuts fat, but adds energy and focus to your workouts. I recommend your last dose is not taken within 6 to 8 hours of going to sleep.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks Dragon!


----------



## WetWork999 (Apr 9, 2007)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> The ECA stack is very effective. 1, 25mg Ephedrine tab combined with 1, 200mg caffiene tab and 1, 81mg baby aspirin tab 2 to 3 times a day not only cuts fat, but adds energy and focus to your workouts. I recommend your last dose is not taken within 6 to 8 hours of going to sleep.



What brand of pills do you recommend?

~A


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 10, 2007)

WetWork999 said:
			
		

> What brand of pills do you recommend?
> 
> ~A


Thermal Pro...I replied to your PM


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 7, 2007)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Bro's....Do many of you use an ECA stack for cutting, and if so, please elaborate as to the dosages of the compounds in the stack.  Is this very effective?




I often use ECA during my OFF weeks of CLENBUTEROL. Always worked well.


----------



## bigriz (Mar 19, 2008)

how do you guys feel about adding yohimbine HCL 2.5mg pills twice a day with ECA.


----------

